# Everything sounds off....aaaaaaarrrrggggghhhhhhaaaaaaah!



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hehheh. So I'm having one of those awkward guitar tone/sound days where no matter what the f**k I do, from re EQing the amp to readjusting all my 10 band EQ settings, changing the pre amp volume, going to the Master volume and messing around with it on the Blues Junior. So after an hour or more of this crap, I just put down the guitar and decided to get back to it tomorrow.

What are your stories with this kind of thing that I'm certain happens to everyone at one point or another?

Stupid guitars. Stupid Amps. Stupid friggin ears!!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Hehheh. So I'm having one of those awkward guitar tone/sound days where no matter what the f**k I do, from re EQing the amp to readjusting all my 10 band EQ settings, changing the pre amp volume, going to the Master volume and messing around with it on the Blues Junior. So after an hour or more of this crap, I just put down the guitar and decided to get back to it tomorrow.
> 
> What are your stories with this kind of thing that I'm certain happens to everyone at one point or another?
> 
> Stupid guitars. Stupid Amps. Stupid friggin ears!!


Master on 10/10. Solves all my tone issues.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> Master on 10/10. Solves all my tone issues.


 Haha. Been there. Your absolutely correct, but people are around. But refering specifically to the Blues Junior, that's just a fantastic amp when it's cranked. You think if I do that it'll knock the stuffiness in my nose and ears? Might work. The allergies are coming so that's a good part of it for sure.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My sweet spots have never been ten on any amp. Currently, the Moratto is around 6 and my vintage tweed is without doubt 7.

Too macho for me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Happens to me when the room sucks, like some of those concrete bunkers that pass for concert halls.

Also happens when my ears are fatigued, like my marathon recording sessions. I simply stop and come back to it later.

Combine the forgoing and I come within a hair of insanity, my hypertension runs wild, and I'm not fit to be called human.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Haha. Been there. Your absolutely correct, but people are around. But refering specifically to the Blues Junior, that's just a fantastic amp when it's cranked. You think if I do that it'll knock the stuffiness in my nose and ears? Might work. The allergies are coming so that's a good part of it for sure.


I won't even bother to plug into a Blues Junior unless the master is between 10 and 12. I find they just sound sterile and boxy otherwise


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

This is a long shot, but do you have a meter to measure the voltage at the wall? In my city, I've seen and heard of the voltage being anywhere between 122 and 130. And depending on the amp, guitar, and other factors, it can really screw up your tone.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The larger your collection of guitars and amps, the less likely you will have days that make you want to throw in the towel.

My tone chasing ears have let me down more this year alone, than in my fifty plus years of trying to play music. I had a near solid 4 weeks of not hearing correct pitch, and pleasurable tone, due to a sinus infection from hell.

I almost gave in to the thought of selling everything off. There still is the odd day where I experience hearing issues that effect my desire to play, and my ears have not fully recovered. I suspect there is some damage from altitude changes from being in the mountainous areas of California, and the pain experienced while flying in planes while sick. It was painfully deafening and something that I never want to experience again.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Hehheh. So I'm having one of those awkward guitar tone/sound days where no matter what the f**k I do, from re EQing the amp to readjusting all my 10 band EQ settings, changing the pre amp volume, going to the Master volume and messing around with it on the Blues Junior. So after an hour or more of this crap,* I just put down the guitar and decided to get back to it tomorrow.*
> 
> What are your stories with this kind of thing that I'm certain happens to everyone at one point or another?
> 
> Stupid guitars. Stupid Amps. Stupid friggin ears!!


That's pretty much the correct approach for me. Some days I think everything sounds shit. Others, the _exact_ same settings sound incredible to me. I figure I'm alright as long as I feel like there are more days where it sounds good vs. bad.

I have a bad habit of marathoning my recording sessions. I don't have consistent free time for stuff like this, so I'll designate a day and try to do as much as possible. 10 hours later, when I've forgotten to eat, need to piss and am starting to get fatigued, I'm still trying to nail a take and getting more and more irritated when it doesn't work. At that point, I know I just need to hit save and come back another day.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

A lot of good points to varying degrees here guys. I'm pretty plugged up right now so I'm thinking that's the main issue. And @hollowbody.....yup, the exact same settings were sounding fantastic the night before, then BOOM. Gone. This has happened to me all the time (a la Tone Chaser) as well. Just thought it would be interesting to hear what what kind of things might affect others. Also doesn't help that I'm a tweaker, so even if I know the setting are perfect yesterday, I'll do a whole reset the next if something is slightly off. Also doesn't help that my strings need a change...lol, been neglecting the all important string change to my guitars for a bit.

Guess what I'm doing this weekend!!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> I won't even bother to plug into a Blues Junior unless the master is between 10 and 12. I find they just sound sterile and boxy otherwise


No doubt. I thought you may be reffering to both the pre and master. I was messing with the master on low and the pre up to 8 or 9, then switch things the other way, which was definitely part of the issue along with everything else with the stuffed nose. That's also my general goto sound (Master 9-10 min), but I've been deviating a bit lately to test other tones. Like I said above, I have a bad habit of constantly tweaking, even if I know the tone in my head. I'm sure I have a mild form of OCD......possibly more Major than Minor, pun intended (with a Tele anyway).


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

On those days where everything sounds off and I've adjusted nothing, I'm certain the dog and cat were having band practice while I was at work.


----------

